# What's your favorite everyday neutral and natural look? (NC35 +)



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

I'm a MAC NC 35-40

My everyday is:

Nars Sheer Glow in Stromboli
MUFE HD Microfinish powder
MAC Blushbaby Blush
MAC Mystery e/s on brows
       Brule to highlight
       All That Glitters or Shroom on lid
       Wedge or Cork in crease
       Blacktrack fluidline 
MAC Prep n Prime lash with Maybelline Greatlash Big Mascara
MAC Twig l/s with Instant Gold Lustre Glass on top


----------



## obscuria (May 30, 2010)

The neutral look I have been doing lately:
Nars sheer glow Punjab
MAC MSF medium
Satin taupe on the lid, Nocturnelle in the crease
Shroom highlight
Prim and Proper blush or hipness blush.
KVD tattoo liner in black.
Carmex lip balm.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 30, 2010)

my every day look: 
*MAC studio finish concealer in NC42
UD alice in wonderland palette colours in Drink me, eat me and Mad Hatter
MUFE mat velvet + in #60 honey beige
Brunette MSF to contour
smashbox cream liner in caviar
Colossal mascara in black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## kittykit (Jun 1, 2010)

My favourite everyday look:

MUFE HD foundation
MUFE Super Matte Loose Powder
MAC Cubic/Peachykeen/Prim & Proper blush
MAC Subculture lip pencil
MAC Boy Bait creamsheen glass
MAC Brule/Vanilla to highlight my brow bone
UD 24/7 in Zero
Maybelline Colossal Volum' Express


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 2, 2010)

NC43 my current everyday neutral look is:

Face: Nars Sheer Glow in Syracuse
Studio Finish NW35 concealer
MSFN Medium Dark as setting powder
Eversun bpb on cheeks
Patina on lid
Typographic in outer V
Shroom or Ricepaper to highlight
Blacktrack Liner
Covergirl Lashblast Mascara
Lip balm for lips


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

NC40:

Hourglass Tinted Moisturiser
Bobbi Brown Concealer
NARS Multiple Tint in Turks & Caicos
Laura Mericer Translucent Loose Powder

MAC Arena on eyelids and above cheekbones.
Armani Eyes to Kill Mascara and Auto Liner in brown.

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Dahlia on lips.


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 13, 2010)

NC50,
Face:MAC Studio Finish Concealer
Select Spf 15 Foundation & MSF in Dark
MAC Eyebrow pencil in Spiked
Eyes:MAC PP in Ground work all over lid
MAC All that Glitters e/s in incorner
NYX Champagne e/s as highlight
Urban Decay multibenefit mascara
Cheeks: MSF in Gold Deposit & Random dark Brown Contour powder
Lips: MAC l/s in Dream w/ Dazzleglass in Babysparks


----------



## makeba (Jun 13, 2010)

NW40 foundation
Saddle on the lid with bamboom paint as a base. Soft brown in the crease and upper eye area. Arena to highlight. thin black upper lid liner and black mascara
Sappalicious lipgelee
Coppertone blush
Get away bronze on cheek bones.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 21, 2010)

NC35
Cover FX in M60 as concealer
Cover FX Powder FX for powder
MAC Mocha for blush
NARS Laguna for bronzer
NARS Albatross for highlight
MAC Patina all over the lid and a bit into the crease
MAC Shroom as a browbone highlight and to soften the harsh lines
Shiseido Mascara Base
Maybelline The Colossal Mascara
Covergirl Lash Blast Length Mascara


----------

